# Good/bad R8 collets?



## ttabbal (Jul 30, 2019)

Any recommendations for good brands/vendors? I'd like to add a couple sizes to the collection. They are for tool holding on a Bridgeport, so decent runout in real life is important. On par with Techniks ER40 would be nice.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 30, 2019)

If you're buying one or two  KBC  has decent  product at reasonable price .  CDCO has good prices on product sets that have worked for me .


----------



## mksj (Jul 30, 2019)

Older thread on the subject:








						R8 Collets
					

I buy R8 collets when I see them on sale, Hardinge, BP, Crawford and one or two Lyndex. I only buy sizes that I need, no sets.  Hardinge is supposed to be one piece construction, no threaded inserts that are pinned or staked. Can someone check their Hardinge and Crawford R8 collets and let me...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Some recommendations below and a few listings. The Royal/PBA are very good, but I believe they are no longer produced. Lyndex are also very good, sometimes you can find a set at reasonable price. Vertex are also not bad for the price. I have all of these. Started out with a Chinese set that did not fit well and got returned. There are also some US brands, but expensive for current or NOS unless you get lucky. ER-40 are inherently more accurate than R-8 collets, but these are the brands I suggest in particular the Royal/PBA. Many of the so called precision collets are sourced from the same vendors.
Lyndex








						Lot of 5 Lyndex R8 Collets  (LOC2913C)  | eBay
					

MPN: R8 Collet.



					www.ebay.com
				



Royal/PBA








						R8 CRAWFORD PBA COLLETS-600 GROUP (IMPERIAL) VARIOUS SIZES "NEW" MOST AVAILABLE   | eBay
					

These are HIGH QUALITY collets comparable to Hardinge or Lyndex. These prices will never be seen again when these run out. This is your one chance to get quality collets at import prices! VARIOUS SIZES TO CHOOSE FROM.



					www.ebay.com
				



Vertex








						R8 Collet Set- Fits Bridgeport, High Precision, Taiwan   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R8 Collet Set- Fits Bridgeport, High Precision, Taiwan  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ddickey (Jul 30, 2019)

+-.0008" or .0016"TIR  for the Vertex. That seems like quite a bit.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 30, 2019)

I just bought a Shars set of R8 collets advertised at 0.0006" (as TIR), on sale for $58, SKU202-5134 for the 13-piece 16ths set.


----------



## mksj (Jul 30, 2019)

The Vertex in use are much better then the stated TIR. I had some Shar's metric R-8 collets that had poor TIR (unusable) for setting up my edge finders. Lyndex, PBA and Hardinge are better. Many of my 5C are enco/Vertex Taiwan and quite good TIR. Others have bought the Vertex R8 collets and have been happy with them. So recommendation is based on actual products.


----------



## mikey (Jul 30, 2019)

Crawford is very good if you can find them.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 31, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> Any recommendations for good brands/vendors? I'd like to add a couple sizes to the collection. They are for tool holding on a Bridgeport, so decent runout in real life is important. On par with Techniks ER40 would be nice.



Post what sizes you're looking for in the wanted section . I'm sure many of us have a hundred or so extras laying around .


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks guys! I'll keep an eye out for some of the mentioned brands. 

@mmcmdl  I'll do that. The one I know off hand is 3/8. I'll check for others though.


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a small set of Lyndex  collets, they seem to be pretty good. You typically just need the major sizes between 1/4 and 3/4, assuming you have a drill chuck you can employ. (1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4).


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 31, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> I just bought a Shars set of R8 collets advertised at 0.0006" (as TIR), on sale for $58, SKU202-5134 for the 13-piece 16ths set.


I bought the same set about 4 years ago and have been happy with them.


----------

